
Google Cloud Named a Leader in Forrester Security Wave - nealmueller
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2018/05/Google-Cloud-named-a-leader-in-latest-Forrester-Research-Public-Cloud-Platform-Native-Security-Wave.html
======
simonebrunozzi
Congrats to the Google team. Well deserved.

